# In memoriam



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a tattoo in memory of their kitties? I got one almost two weeks ago for my Kitty, who passed away June 21. I thought it would be a good way to honor her and also remember her by. I never want her to be forgotten, and now she never will. Does it sound silly? Am I alone?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I have thought about a tattoo to memorialize my lost pets but haven't done it yet. What did you have tattooed....a picture, her name or a symbol?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone else recently posted about the same thing. I don't know anyone that has a tatoo of their kitty (besides Jackson Galaxy, lol) but I think it's a great idea for those who like ink. I personally am too chicken to do something so.... permanent on my skin though, lol.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

DebS said:


> I have thought about a tattoo to memorialize my lost pets but haven't done it yet. What did you have tattooed....a picture, her name or a symbol?


Just her name  I've got a pic here from the day that I got it done.










It's looking a lot nicer now, just too lazy to take a picture.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

think hard before you start something,, not enough arm after a while.. emma and tammi have been added since the pic was taken a few years back..


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

I hear you  that is absolutely beautiful :angel


----------

